# MF 20d power steering



## Dale Foster (Jan 8, 2019)

what fluid do I use for the power steering on a 1974 Massey Ferguson


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You should have the external pump with a reservoir, if so ATF, Power Steering Fluid, or Universal Tractor Fluid all works equally well.


----------

